# Laboratory 2020



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh wow - that's going to be an AMAZING setup with all that space!!


----------



## RobinNilsson (Oct 30, 2018)

Well, it´s really coming along now.
Trying some distressing with multiple layers of red, white, green, black and grey.
Will get back with the results.

We have another 2 weeks on the summer to build before 4weeks of vacation, after that, hopefully we will start building the elevator, installing screens, pneumatics, smokemachines etc etc.

Will however, keep you guys updated so you can follow the process.

After 15hours in the warehouse it looks like this.
We didn´t lay a proper roof last year, just paper and fabric.
But with a proper OSB-roof, it´s getting in the direction we want to 


To have pre-painted boards was one very good adjustment from last year, when everything was painet after it was set up.











The platform that will will stand next to the falling "elevator".










To convince the audience that they are on top and is on their way down we built the stairwell to the left, just before the elevator, we will do the exakt same thing but inverted on the other platform.









This will be fitted with stairs, handrails and some cool props.
It also serves as an emergency-exit, just in case.










The roof is starting to get in place.










Some final adjustments before moving on to some more roofing.
You can see the first steps of the destressing, looks a bit messy at the moment, but with some more work and tought behind it it think it will look good.

This year i´m also using my own custombuilt fluorescent lights that will be programmed and trigged in each specific room.


----------



## RobinNilsson (Oct 30, 2018)

So, another update from the project. 
We are almost finished with the hallways that is going to be connected with the elevator. 

We are also starting to build space for our pneumatic doors.


----------



## RobinNilsson (Oct 30, 2018)

Almost three weeks in the project and it´s really coming along!

The facade was a major focus this summer, it is our best way of spreading the word.

I´ve decided to go for a brickfacade and it turned out really nice!























































A few minor things to fix on the facade but it´s looking really cool as for now.

Later on it will be distressed and som plants and stuff will touch of just as perfect as i hope 

The rest of the construction is getting along aswell.

But instead of thousand pictures i´ve made a movie and uploaded, wich can be found here:






Also, the sensors and the "big brain" to control the attraction arrived today. 
A custom solution this year. I will tell you more about it later on


----------



## RobinNilsson (Oct 30, 2018)

So, another update!










Things are going really well here.Decided to rise the floor 30cm in one room, smokemachines will hide under the floor and make a nice effect.




















Also, the exit starting to getting ready for the styrofoam.











And, my custommade dmx-controlled led-fluorescent worked out just as planned.


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

It is coming together and I like it.


----------



## RobinNilsson (Oct 30, 2018)

So..
Vacation is ON and the project is standing still at the moment, 
Mostly since i´m also renovating a big nightclub at the moment. 
But a few things have happened. 

Got 60 Linear actuators that will be used for different parts in the attraction. 
Of course they are aswell dmx-controlled tough a custom-made controlboard. 
No new images tough, but i´ll keep you updated as soon as we hit the "go button" again


----------



## RobinNilsson (Oct 30, 2018)

So, now the weekly updates are ON!  

Here are a few pictures from this week














































Ten more boxes for controlling solenoids and all lights (24v)


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

wow ... this is going to be amazing when completed 

amk


----------



## RobinNilsson (Oct 30, 2018)

So, 4weeks left until we have a pre-show for our sponsors and partners, things are really coming along now.
Soundsystem arrived this week and things are going to be massive, D&B V-Subs and plenty of small speakers that will be hidden in rooms. Real low-fog and of course, an iPad controlled mixer (Midas Core). 

Everything runnes with VenueMagic. 

The elevatorframe is in the workshop at the moment and the rooms are starting to get finished. 

To secure the attraction, thanks to Covid-19, we´re selling all tickets online and there is a limited amount of tickets every hour. 









Plenty of speakers and screens arrived last week  









The Midas Core works as an Audiointerface. I assign allt the audio outputs to the channel i want and mix it out to 16 different zones


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Wow - I wish I could come over and have a look in real life. Pics are good but they aren't the same as actually being there are they.
I think this is going to be flippin' awesome!


----------



## RobinNilsson (Oct 30, 2018)

DandyBrit said:


> Wow - I wish I could come over and have a look in real life. Pics are good but they aren't the same as actually being there are they.
> I think this is going to be flippin' awesome!


Thanks alot!
Times are as they are these days, but you are of course welcome if you have the chance. 

And, what if we could use a 360camera and record it all. wouldn´t that be awesome?


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

^Absolutely - it would be a fantastic thing to see for all of us who can't get there in person.


----------



## amu (Sep 22, 2020)

This thread is SO satisfying. Thank you so much for sharing your projects here!
Your work looks like my dream job.

Can I ask - how did you get the budget for this project? I saw in some of your other threads that you are a teacher?
And is it recycled material you're working with again this year?

Can't wait to see more


----------



## RobinNilsson (Oct 30, 2018)

So, almost three weeks until opening, things need to be done and i have to say that we are a little behind the schedule. But i will work out, for sure


----------



## pluto (Aug 24, 2012)

This is fantastic. Walking through longer haunted houses you don't always get to appreciate the "skeleton" (ha!) that has to be laid down for everything to work. Loving seeing the bones of it come together. That brick technique for the entry is unbelievable, I love it, can't wait to see the ending!


----------



## RobinNilsson (Oct 30, 2018)

amu said:


> This thread is SO satisfying. Thank you so much for sharing your projects here!
> Your work looks like my dream job.
> 
> Can I ask - how did you get the budget for this project? I saw in some of your other threads that you are a teacher?
> ...


Well, i aint complaining when the alarm goes off in the morning 

The budget? Well, the budget is stretched several times.
However, it´s still 15.000 Euros cheaper than the first calculation.

We used all of the studs from the last build, but the plasterboards where sent in a trashcontainer.
This year we use OSB instead that can be used multiple times. 

Also, last year we didn´t use any pneumatics. 
All of that was bought this year. And will also be used, again and again  

Had a plan first for a dark-ride, but that would have breaked the budget, big time  

Totalt cost for material and electronics is around 20.000 Euros this year.
We are a local institution and have funds to cover the cost at the moment, but hopefully 
it´s all funded with entrance, that is set to 5 Eur/visitor.
We have a total capacity of 10.400 visitors over 8 days and a total of 52 opening hours. 

10 actors and plenty of freaked out props will hopefully get us break-even and
might aswell some funds over for next year


----------



## RobinNilsson (Oct 30, 2018)

pluto said:


> This is fantastic. Walking through longer haunted houses you don't always get to appreciate the "skeleton" (ha!) that has to be laid down for everything to work. Loving seeing the bones of it come together. That brick technique for the entry is unbelievable, I love it, can't wait to see the ending!


Well, thank you so much! This forum have teached me a lot. 
We shall not forget, this is my third build and the second time in big scale .

We need however, replace the exit since the styryfoam made the firedeparment pretty upset. I can understand why.. 
Maybe we use the same technique as the entrance. 

More photos will come in a couple of days, as the rooms are getting ready


----------



## RobinNilsson (Oct 30, 2018)

And finally! The elevator-base is in place.
Did i short test-run today and it worked out really good.









This week the props are moving into place and everything needs to be finished before next week, when actors are getting their roles together. There is plenty of stuff to do and LOTS of programming 

This week i will also try to record a movie of how far we have come, so far


----------

